# Vegetable Pizza TNT



## deeppitbbq (Jun 9, 2007)

Vegetable Pizza 

2 packages crescent rolls
1 8-oz. pkg. cream cheese, softened
1 cup Miracle Whip
2 teaspoons dill weed
1 pkg. Hidden Valley dressing
Assorted vegetables of your choice
8 oz. cheddar cheese, grated

Spread crescent rolls into a jelly roll pan to form a crust. Bake for 10 minutes at 375. While the rolls are cooling, mix the Hidden Valley dressing, dill weed and mayonnaise together. Spread this mixture on cooled crust. Spread assorted vegetables on top of this mixture and gently pat into the crust. Top with grated cheese. Refrigerate until served. Serve with crackers of your choice.

*Any combination of vegetables and cheeses may be used and this recipe is still delidious.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 10, 2007)

I would recommend pizza dough instead of crescent rolls and that you revise your recipe a little.  It's just my preference; you don't have to follow it.


----------



## deeppitbbq (Jun 10, 2007)

Marcus..you make your recipes the way you want to.  I will make my recipes the way I want to!  I don't tell you how to make your recipes.  Scroll on by if you don't like them.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 21, 2007)

deeppitbbq said:
			
		

> Marcus..you make your recipes the way you want to. I will make my recipes the way I want to! I don't tell you how to make your recipes. Scroll on by if you don't like them.


I wasn't trying to be rude to you. But don't snap at me. Doing this will tempt people like me into reporting your offensive posts.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2007)

Marcus, Deeppitbbq's post was not offensive and if you reported it then we would tell you the same thing. Also, for both of you, things like this are to be taken to PM's. They should NOT be discussed on the public board. I suggest you both read our Community Policies as this is clearly spelled out in them.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 21, 2007)

Your recipe sounds yummy - thanks for posting !


----------



## deeppitbbq (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Barb..you are a sweetie.  We like it alot especially on a hot summer day


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you think sliced tomatoes and green onions on this would work?  Along with a few other veggies too, of course!  I just keep thinking "tomato" pie - but this would be different since it wasn't cooked. I find it very intriguing and am even thinking Scandinavian for a variation (dill, radishes, cucumbers, maybe even some smoked salmon) - I think I see where the possibilities are endless here!!!!!  

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good to me. I'd probably include roasted red pepers, and other roasted vegetables.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

I do the same. I will switch breads between the crescents and pizza dough, depending on my mood and hunger. The crescents are so much lighter than the pizza dough. They also let the taste of the veggies and cream cheese come out better too.
I usually put red bells, broccoli, carrots and celery.


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had it with the Crescant crust, and really liked it.

Kitchenelf, my friend, who fixed it, used grape tomatoes on hers, and I believe it had chopped green onion as well, along with tiny broccoli and cauliflower florets and chopped green and red peppers.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 29, 2007)

I have made this too.  The crescent rolls are an important part of the taste...to me.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 29, 2007)

I've saved recipes for so many years, and yours reminded me of a pizza I first made with crescent dough/rolls that came out really well. The combo may sound odd, but it tasted liike a tuna melt. From memory - tuna, chopped green peppers, mozzarella cheese, herbs (tarragon?), & lots of freshly-ground black pepper. If you like tuna melts, give it a try. It tastes better than it sounds.


----------

